# Pictures just for fun



## JaymeAlaska (Apr 15, 2012)

I know I enjoy seeing other people's pictures. Anyone else wanna share their spring time pics??


----------



## Weats (Mar 18, 2012)

Young Bert loves to walk on the porch rail, it's a ways down, but he can turn around without jumping off. I can't wait to get him into the mountains this summer.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

Weats said:


> Young Bert loves to walk on the porch rail, it's a ways down, but he can turn around without jumping off. I can't wait to get him into the mountains this summer.


 :shock: looks like ya got yerself a great mountianeer there!

kinda makes me think of king kong :lol: i'm nutty though... :roll:


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Hobbs is flying off a landscape wall at the horse arena. The landing is great soft gravel. We have fun at this public arena when the horses are not training.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

These were taken April 21-2012 after packing out all the debris from a community garden site. Once we were done, the draft horse teams came and plowed the garden.

[attachment=0:5pp2s53e]April 1012 088.jpg[/attachment:5pp2s53e][attachment=1:5pp2s53e]April 1012 085.jpg[/attachment:5pp2s53e][attachment=2:5pp2s53e]April 1012 071.jpg[/attachment:5pp2s53e][attachment=3:5pp2s53e]April 1012 061.jpg[/attachment:5pp2s53e]


----------

